# Shrimp safe filter?



## SmallestFrog (15 Jan 2013)

Hi guys - I have a small nano, that came with a small internal filter. It appears to be killing my shrimp, as I am often finding them dead inside it, despite many attempts at blocking off any entrances to it. Obviously, this is not working.

Can anyone recommend a small internal or something similar that is shrimp safe? What about the air-driven sponge filters? Recommended or no? I'm also considering abandoning the filter entirely.

Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jan 2013)

the air driven sponges are ideal for shrimp tanks, not so much if want it well planted as they dont put out much flow.  Otherwise hob filters work a treat with shrimp guards or sponge around the inlet.


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Jan 2013)

easerthegeezer said:


> the air driven sponges are ideal for shrimp tanks, not so much if want it well planted as they dont put out much flow.  Otherwise hob filters work a treat with shrimp guards or sponge around the inlet.


@ smallfrogI have 3 HOB filters I'm selling if your interested? Had them about 4-6 weeks so not old at all.. I bought then to cover until my eheims arrived.. Pm me if interested  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nduli (15 Jan 2013)

Don't go without a filter. You'll impact the shrimps health one way or another. If you want totally shrimp safe then air driven a good choice. Used by breeders and are effective. They won't help plants tho as pointed out above. Fine with moss.....


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2013)

The dennerle internal corner filter is your best bet. Comes with spray bar for universal flow and really good build quality. 
That if a HOB from jack and get a shrimp guard?
OR
Look up one of those hamburgmatten filter things. 'HMA shrimp filter ' into google should find it


----------



## ciderdrinker (15 Jan 2013)

I will soon be setting up a shrimp tank and had been looking at HOB filters.
Is there a thread on recommendations for HOBs?
I'd be interested to hear what jack has if original poster doesn't take up your offer


----------



## kirk (15 Jan 2013)

You could make your own guard. You can get sheets of stainless mesh different grades from the mesh company. An a4 sheet is just 4 squid.


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Jan 2013)

Eheim aquacorner is a good one i do recommend it.


----------



## ciderdrinker (16 Jan 2013)

> Eheim aquacorner is a good one i do recommend it. ]


That looks good.Had been looking at the Eheim Liberty but seem almost impossible to source!!
Unless anyone knows better?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jan 2013)

ciderdrinker said:


> Eheim Liberty but seem almost impossible to source!!


Got mine here: Great Deals on Aquarium External Filters at Zooplus: Eheim Liberty External Filter


----------



## SmallestFrog (16 Jan 2013)

Think I may have found a DIY solution. The Arcadia Classica internal I have (came with the nano) has two big holes at the top, at the back. I've siliconed them shut. Only place the shrimp could have got in to the impellor and then the spray bar (where I keep finding them). Awful design. Blocking the holes has not impeded flow at all, so I don't get why they were there in the first place?

Any more problems and I think I may go with the Dennerele corner internal.


----------



## nayr88 (16 Jan 2013)

Nice simple solution then  in my experience the dennerle corner filter is the daddy o when dealing with user 20l and going internal


----------



## bogwood (18 Jan 2013)

Like Paulo i sourced my 3 Eheim liberty HOB filters through zooplus........Good price.

I have found them to be very efficient/versatile. In particular the servicing.
 And with the appropriate eheim sponge on the intake, Shrimp safe.


----------



## ciderdrinker (18 Jan 2013)

Obviously didn't do enough searching for the liberty filter.
Thanks for that.
Think it's time to order one


----------

